# neue LIB verfügbar



## hugo (28 Dezember 2006)

ab sofort ist die neuste version der freien oscat lib verfügbar.
zum download unter: www.oscat.de
mit 148 funktionen und funktionsblöcken ist der umfang deutlich gewachsen und es sind auch viele komplexe funktionen enthalten.
anregungen und wünsche bitte an info@oscat.de senden.


----------



## maxi (2 Januar 2007)

Hallo lieber Hugo,

wie lade ich diese den in mein Step 7?

Danke


----------



## zotos (2 Januar 2007)

Die lib ist für CoDeSys :-D

Aber da sie größten Teils in ST geschrieben ist kann man diese bestimmt irgendwie als SCL Quelle einelesen.


----------



## hugo (3 Januar 2007)

hallo,
die lib ist zu 99% in st geschrieben, und st ist wie scl iec61131-3 kompatibel.
mir fehlt jedoch ein siemens entwicklungssystem um daraus eine siemens lib zu erzeugen.
vielleich kann mir jemand mit dieser aufgabe helfen.
die 2-3 funktionen die derzeit noch nicht in st geschrieben sind koennte ich sehr schnell konvertieren.


----------



## hugo (18 Januar 2007)

zur oscat.lib gibts nun auch eine deutsche dokumentation / handbuch
zu finden unter www.osact.de


----------



## zotos (19 Januar 2007)

hugo schrieb:


> zur oscat.lib gibts nun auch eine deutsche dokumentation / handbuch
> zu finden unter www.osact.de



osact? ich dachte das heist oscat


----------



## hugo (19 Januar 2007)

danke zotos
natuerlich muss es oscat heissen.
www.oscat.de

anbei auch der aktuelle stand der doku in deutsch


----------

